# Speravo de morì prima. Serie su Totti. Dal 19 marzo 2021. Sky.



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Speravo de morì prima, serie tv dedicata alla leggenda della Roma Francesco Totti. La serie racconta gli ultimi due anni di carriera dell'ex numero 10, con immagini d'archivio e aneddoti sulla vita di Totti, interpretato da Pietro Castellitto.

La serie composta da 6 puntate andrà in onda su Sky dal prossimo 19 marzo 2021. 

Trailer qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)




----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speravo de morì prima, serie tv dedicata alla leggenda della Roma Francesco Totti. La serie racconta gli ultimi due anni di carriera dell'ex numero 10, con immagini d'archivio e aneddoti sulla vita di Totti, interpretato da Pietro Castellitto.
> 
> La serie composta da 6 puntate andrà in onda su Sky dal prossimo 19 marzo 2021.
> 
> Trailer qui in basso al secondo post



Ma un attore più decente non potevano trovarlo?


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma un attore più decente non potevano trovarlo?



Esattamente. Con un attore vero sarebbe stata sicuramente molto interessante.

Ma l'Italia è la terra dei figli di...

Davvero ridicolo questo tipo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Con un attore vero sarebbe stata sicuramente molto interessante.
> 
> Ma l'Italia è la terra dei figli di...
> 
> Davvero ridicolo questo tipo.



Buffo esemplare.
Ho visto la pubblicità su sky ma lui ci azzecca nulla.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speravo de morì prima, serie tv dedicata alla leggenda della Roma Francesco Totti. La serie racconta gli ultimi due anni di carriera dell'ex numero 10, con immagini d'archivio e aneddoti sulla vita di Totti, interpretato da Pietro Castellitto.
> 
> La serie composta da 6 puntate andrà in onda su Sky dal prossimo 19 marzo 2021.
> 
> Trailer qui in basso al secondo post



immagino che Spalletti ne uscirà come un mostro


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speravo de morì prima, serie tv dedicata alla leggenda della Roma Francesco Totti. La serie racconta gli ultimi due anni di carriera dell'ex numero 10, con immagini d'archivio e aneddoti sulla vita di Totti, interpretato da Pietro Castellitto.
> 
> La serie composta da 6 puntate andrà in onda su Sky dal prossimo 19 marzo 2021.
> 
> Trailer qui in basso al secondo post



Madonna ma che attore hanno preso....


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

Ma cos'ha di Totti? Era più credibile se faceva Ibrahimovic, visto il nasone.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Marzo 2021)

La cosa bella è che sono tutti personaggi realistici, tranne Totti...

Mah, figlio di Castellitto...

Vediamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2021)

Sarà il solito spettacolino egocentrico di Totti che finalmente potrà finire di avvelenare la Roma dopo che per anni ha aizzato tutti i media romanisti contro qualsiasi allenatore che abbia provato a metterlo in panchina, anche quando era un ex giocatore.


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma cos'ha di Totti? Era più credibile se faceva Ibrahimovic, visto il nasone.



Ce l'ha pure Totti il nasone , ha la faccia grossa e si nota meno.
Io ho visto il documentario su Sky, qualche mese fa, mi è piaciuto molto.
La serie svilupperà il rapporto con Spalletti che è stato a dir poco tribolato, ne usciranno delle belle.
Anche a me il figlio di Castellitto mi è sembrato acerbo, almeno dai trailers.


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2021)

la guarderò solo per Greta Scarano


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speravo de morì prima, serie tv dedicata alla leggenda della Roma Francesco Totti. La serie racconta gli ultimi due anni di carriera dell'ex numero 10, con immagini d'archivio e aneddoti sulla vita di Totti, interpretato da Pietro Castellitto.
> 
> La serie composta da 6 puntate andrà in onda su Sky dal prossimo 19 marzo 2021.
> 
> Trailer qui in basso al secondo post



.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Marzo 2021)

Non l'ho ancora vista anche se già disponibili per chi ha extra...

Sinceramente, prima di vederla, l'attore che interpreta Totti, rispetto agli altri, non mi sa di nulla.

Magari sarò smentito, ma proprio zero... qua non si tratta di imitare, si tratta di recitare... e mi sembra che reciti male.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speravo de morì prima, serie tv dedicata alla leggenda della Roma Francesco Totti. La serie racconta gli ultimi due anni di carriera dell'ex numero 10, con immagini d'archivio e aneddoti sulla vita di Totti, interpretato da Pietro Castellitto.
> 
> La serie composta da 6 puntate andrà in onda su Sky dal prossimo 19 marzo 2021.
> 
> Trailer qui in basso al secondo post



Totti grande giocatore, ma anche lui altro schiavo del proprio ego, sostenuto in tutto e per tutto dal popolo che mai più che in questo caso si può definire "bue". 
Sto con Spalletti tutta la vita.

Pessima scelta dell'attore per interpretare Totti. Dubito che abbiano fatto un casting serio.


----------



## francylomba (21 Marzo 2021)

Visto le prime due puntate Castellitto di Totti ha il fatto che si mangia le parole e l'accento ( poco somgliante , piuttosto avrei messo uno tipo Luca Marinelli ).
Scarano abbastanza simile a Ilary, i giocatori della Roma mah... 

E comunque non ditelo al mio fidanzato romanista ma Totti è uno che si crede STO ---- grazie anche ai tifosi romanisti


----------



## JoKeR (21 Marzo 2021)

Sinceramente la serie è anche godibile (per quanto non abbia nulla di originale), ma gli interpreti, escluso Tognazzi, a me paiono forzati e poco credibili.

Anzi, paiono proprio scarsi... ma vabbè sono opinioni personali..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2021)

A me pare assurdo che abbiano fatto una serie su Totti...


----------



## kekkopot (21 Marzo 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare assurdo che abbiano fatto una serie su Totti...



Anche a me...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2021)

Poca roba, sinceramente. 
Si poteva fare molto meglio. 
Almeno per ora non mi sta piacendo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2021)

Ho visto solo ora il trailer. Sembra una di quelle robe fatte dalla Gialappas, tipo i trailer con Maccio Capatonda. Castellitto jr/Totti pare una caricatura. 

L'unico credibile mi sembra Tognazzi/Spalletti. Non penso che la seguirò.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Marzo 2021)

Ma di cosa vi lamentate? Castellitto è UGUALE!!! Anche come fisico...


----------



## markjordan (22 Marzo 2021)

pensavo peggio
ottimi gli attori


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Marzo 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare assurdo che abbiano fatto una serie su Totti...



su netflix ne stanno facendo (o esce tra poco, non so) una su baggio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Marzo 2021)

Ho visto degli spezzoni, sarò io che ho difficoltà proprio con il romanesco ( in questo caso anche romanaccio ) ma facevo proprio fatica a capire i dialoghi. Poi ho visto un pelato con la barba allenatore....una serie su Spalletti non solo Totti ahahhaha

Comunque la trovo ridicola, Netflix sta abbassando decisamente la qualità del cinema, lavora solo sulla quantità per fare numeri.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2021)

Il tema centrale non è tanto la lite con spalletti ma i tormenti di un ragazzo che amava giocare a pallone e non accetta la sua vita calcistica sia arrivata al tramonto.
Bellissima la scena in cui, diretti in auto verso lo stadio, ilary stringe forte la mano di francesco per dargli forza e coraggio ad affrontare la sua gente non sapendo cosa lo aspetti.


I tormenti del Francesco giocatore sono i tormenti di ogni essere umano quando si trova a fare i conti col tempo che è passato.

Da milanista e appassionato di calcio ho sempre provato profonda stima e ammirazione per questo fantastico calciatore che ha deciso di legare la sua carriera alla sua città.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Marzo 2021)

Non é male, al di là di alcune scelte discutibili (i primis come viene “recitato” Totti).

Come sceneggiatura la figura di Spalletti ne emerge come una emerita m.


----------

